# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل نداشتن انگیزه برای شروع درس خواندن

## DR-NAZANIN

سلام.صاف میرم سر اصل مطلب
من قرار گذاشتم تا شهریور به خودم استراحت بدم و بعد بشینم بکوب بخونم...ولی شهریور شد و من همچنان در خواب زمستانه فرو رفتم  :Yahoo (31): 
چند روزه دارم با خودم کلنجار میرم بشینم سر درس دو روز رفتم کتابخونه 2 ساعت که شد کلافه شدم برگشتم. دیشب گفتم زود میخوابم که صبح اول وقت برم کتابخونه تا شب بمونم،شب ساعت 10 خوابیدم ولی صبح با اینکه خوابم نمیومد تنبلی کردم و نرفتم. :Yahoo (17): 
نه از تفریحاتم لذت میبرم نه از درس خوندنم...
نمی دونم دیگه واقعا از دست خودم کلافمممم...
راه حلی چیزی اگه هست ممنون میشم به اشتراک بذارین.

----------


## sh.amir

به هدفت فکر کن وقتی به هدفت فکر کنی انگیزه هم داری

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام.صاف میرم سر اصل مطلب
> من قرار گذاشتم تا شهریور به خودم استراحت بدم و بعد بشینم بکوب بخونم...ولی شهریور شد و من همچنان در خواب زمستانه فرو رفتم 
> چند روزه دارم با خودم کلنجار میرم بشینم سر درس دو روز رفتم کتابخونه 2 ساعت که شد کلافه شدم برگشتم. دیشب گفتم زود میخوابم که صبح اول وقت برم کتابخونه تا شب بمونم،شب ساعت 10 خوابیدم ولی صبح با اینکه خوابم نمیومد تنبلی کردم و نرفتم.
> نه از تفریحاتم لذت میبرم نه از درس خوندنم...
> نمی دونم دیگه واقعا از دست خودم کلافمممم...
> راه حلی چیزی اگه هست ممنون میشم به اشتراک بذارین.


بهترین انگیزه واسه دختر ............ شـــوهـــر  ............. !؟!
عمرن انگیزه ای بهتر از این واسه دختر بشود یافت !
در دانشگاه یافت شوهر از بهترین فرصت هاست !
.................
البته این بیشتر واسه شهرهای کوچیک خوبه
شهرهای بزرگ مثل تهران مشهد شیراز
مشکل اختلاف شهر هستش 
میای آشنا شی بعدش طرف شهرستانی در میادو .......... 
................
حال واسه پسرا دختر هم انگیزه قوی هستش
ولی شغل و درآمد هم واسشون مهمه حتا مهم تره !
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## violin girl

اول باید بدونی چه رشته ای میخوای بری...

----------


## God_of_war

به قول محمد علی کلی مثل پروانه پرواز کن و مثل زنبور نیش بزن :Yahoo (15):  ربط نداره زیاد جدی نگیرین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> بهترین انگیزه واسه دختر ............ شـــوهـــر  ............. !؟!
> عمرن انگیزه ای بهتر از این واسه دختر بشود یافت !
> در دانشگاه یافت شوهر از بهترین فرصت هاست !
> .................
> البته این بیشتر واسه شهرهای کوچیک خوبه
> شهرهای بزرگ مثل تهران مشهد شیراز
> مشکل اختلاف شهر هستش 
> میای آشنا شی بعدش طرف شهرستانی در میادو .......... 
> ................
> ...


واقعا انگیزه از این بالاتر مگه داریم!! :Yahoo (20): 
 البته این توهم پسراست که دخترا اگه نفسم میکشن به خاطر پیدا کردن شوهره. حالا اگه واسه همه هست واسه من یکی نیست.من یکیو واسه خودم کنار گذاشتم شما نارحت اون نباش :Yahoo (106): این نوع انگیزه واسه من جواب نمیده.
به نظرم اولین انگیزه واسه دخترا کلاس گذاشتنه و واسه پسرا پول.

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> به قول محمد علی کلی مثل پروانه پرواز کن و مثل زنبور نیش بزن ربط نداره زیاد جدی نگیرین


خدایی این چی بود این وسط؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> اول باید بدونی چه رشته ای میخوای بری...


اگه بنا به خواستنه که پزشکی شهید بهشتی...ولی اون کجا و من کجا با این درصد داغون فیزیک ریاضیم... :Yahoo (19):

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> به هدفت فکر کن وقتی به هدفت فکر کنی انگیزه هم داری


به هدفم که فکر میکنم بدتر میشم. :Yahoo (21):  با خودم میگم اون کجا و من کجا.
خیلی دور...خیلی دست نیافتنی...

----------


## dr.Genius



----------


## Neo.Healer

> بهترین انگیزه واسه دختر ............ شـــوهـــر  ............. !؟!
> عمرن انگیزه ای بهتر از این واسه دختر بشود یافت !
> در دانشگاه یافت شوهر از بهترین فرصت هاست !
> .................
> البته این بیشتر واسه شهرهای کوچیک خوبه
> شهرهای بزرگ مثل تهران مشهد شیراز
> مشکل اختلاف شهر هستش 
> میای آشنا شی بعدش طرف شهرستانی در میادو .......... 
> ................
> ...


الانا این شوهر کردن بیشتر بعنوان تنبیه استفاده میشه که مقلا درس نخونی شوهرت میدیم بری ....شدیدنم کارسازه 
الانا دخترا بیشتر دنبال شغل و خونه مستقل ان :Yahoo (83): 


ر.ا: برو چنتا کلیپ پزشکی و انگیزشی ببین 
چندبار خودتو بزور مجبور کن بعدش کم کم عادی میشه

----------


## dr.Genius

فایل پیوست 81979

----------


## dr.Genius

فایل پیوست 81981

----------


## sh.amir

> به هدفم که فکر میکنم بدتر میشم. با خودم میگم اون کجا و من کجا.
> خیلی دور...خیلی دست نیافتنی...


کار نشد نداره  :Yahoo (4):  اعتماد به نفست باید بالا باشه سعی کن تلاش کن هیچ وقت جا نزن  امیدت به اون بالایی باشه باید خودت بخوای تا بشه هیچ وقت نگو نمیشه از فعل های منفی سعی کن استفاده نکنی ..."نمیشه" "نمیتونم" و بقیه فعل ها که منفی هستن از توی فرهنگ لغتت حذف کن "تو میتونی"

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> فایل پیوست 81981


این فایله که نیست هیچی

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> کار نشد نداره  اعتماد به نفست باید بالا باشه سعی کن تلاش کن هیچ وقت جا نزن  امیدت به اون بالایی باشه باید خودت بخوای تا بشه هیچ وقت نگو نمیشه از فعل های منفی سعی کن استفاده نکنی ..."نمیشه" "نمیتونم" و بقیه فعل ها که منفی هستن از توی فرهنگ لغتت حذف کن "تو میتونی"


اعتماد به نفس من= قطره ای باران در کویر

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> الانا این شوهر کردن بیشتر بعنوان تنبیه استفاده میشه که مقلا درس نخونی شوهرت میدیم بری ....شدیدنم کارسازه 
> الانا دخترا بیشتر دنبال شغل و خونه مستقل ان
> 
> 
> ر.ا: برو چنتا کلیپ پزشکی و انگیزشی ببین 
> چندبار خودتو بزور مجبور کن بعدش کم کم عادی میشه


آفرین دقیقا  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## violin girl

> اگه بنا به خواستنه که پزشکی شهید بهشتی...ولی اون کجا و من کجا با این درصد داغون فیزیک ریاضیم...


باورت بشه یا نه من ریاضی و عربی و فیزیک رو صفر صفر بودم وقتی شروع کردم ب خوندن
امسال ریاضی رو 55 فیزیک رو65 و عربی رو91 زدم
قطعا قطعا جنگیدن جواب میده :Yahoo (1):

----------


## violin girl

در ضمن هدفمون هم کاملا مشترک بوده :Yahoo (50):

----------


## ZAPATA

> الانا این شوهر کردن بیشتر بعنوان تنبیه استفاده میشه که مقلا درس نخونی شوهرت میدیم بری ....شدیدنم کارسازه 
> الانا دخترا بیشتر دنبال شغل و خونه مستقل ان
> 
> 
> ر.ا: برو چنتا کلیپ پزشکی و انگیزشی ببین 
> چندبار خودتو بزور مجبور کن بعدش کم کم عادی میشه


تا جنس چی باشه
هلو باشه درس مرس و کلاس ملاس کشکه
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Alegzander

من يخورده شرايط رو برات بسط ميدم شايد به دردت خورد(راستي فارغ التحصيلي ديگه اره؟)
اگه الان نخوني و تازه دست پا شكسته از مهر اونم تازه شااايد!شروع كني،با حجمي زيادي از مباحث روبرو ميشي و اگه اهل حسرت خوردن و اي كاش گفتن باشي،يه روز در ميون به خودت و ديگران غر ميزني كه چرا من نخوندم اين چه وضعشه چرا بايد عمر من جووني من پاي كنكور تلف بشه،الان تو امريكا هم سن هاي من دارن عشق و حال ميكنن بعد من بايد بشينم درس بخونم و...خلاصه هي غر ميزني تا برسه به عيد.از اين جا به بعد خيلي حالت مختلفي رو ميشه تصور كرد!شايد متحول شدي و زماني كه تلويزيون داشت مي گفت:"سال يك هزار و سيصد و نود هشت آغاز شد"به خودت بگي ديگه بايد خودمو رفتارامو تغيير بدم!شايدم نه با همون فرنون دست پا شكسته رفتي جلو شايدم اصلا بدتر!كلا ول كردي درسو!تا دو هفته مونده به كنكور كه از شدت استرس شروع ميكني به خوندن و اتفاقا بخاطر استرس،خيلي سريع و زياد ميخوني اما خب،از بس استرس داري و يكي در ميون به خودت فحش ميدي كه چرا زودتر شروع نكردم،هيچي از چيزهايى مه خوندي نميفهمي و حس ميكني هيچي بلد نيستي!
سره جلسه كنكور هم از شدت استرس دستت ميلرزه و فقط دو دقيقه طول ميكشه بتوني صورت سؤالا رو بخوني...آخر سر هم وقتي كنكور تموم شد يا ميگي ايشالا ساله بعد،يا ميگي گوره باباش من هرجا بيارم ميارم(لذا مجبور ميشي بري آزاد،مازاد،پرديس،غيرانتفا  عي،صرفا سوابق تحصيلي و اين چيزا!).شايدم چند روز تو شوك بموني.بعد تازه استرس نتايج رو داري و....

ولي

اگه

الان كه داري اين مطلب رو ميخوني يه برگه بداري جلوت يا لاأقل يه جايي يادداشت كني كه حتما اين چيزهايى كه ميگم انجام بدي،احتمالا وضع خيلي متفاوت خواهد شد.روي يه برگه بنويس كه ميخواي چه رتبه اي،چه رشته اي و چ دانشگاهي بري.اينو يه جايي از اتاقت بچسبون كه هر روز ببينيش.چند بار هم با خودت تكرار كن.اگه بتوني بلند تكرار كني بهتره.انقد تكرار كن تا باور كني كه ميتوني.من خودم رفتم يه برگه پرينت گرفتم چسبوندم دره كمدم كه روش تايپ كرده بودم:رتبه ١ كنكور ١٣٩٧،پزشكي دانشگاه تهران.رتبه ١١٠٠ شدم.پزشكي احتمالا ميارم.اين برگه رو زماني زدم به اتاق ديوارم كه درسم خوب نبود،عملا درس نميخوندم!ميدوني اگه برگه رو ميزدم يه جايي كه هر روز ميديدمش و با خودم تكرارش ميكردم و در نتيجه باور مي كردم كه ميتونم رتبه١ شم،مطمئنم كه ميشدم.مطمئنم.

رويه يه برگه ي ديگه،دلايلت رو براي هدفت بنويس.تا ميتوني گزينه وار،دليل بنويس.اين دليل ها خيلي مهم هستن.اون وسطا كه دلايلت يادت ميره،كه اصلا يادت ميره اون اوايل چي تو سرت بود كه اومدي تو اين مسير،اين كار نجاتت ميده،وقتي به اين برگه نگاه ميندازي يادت ميوفته چرا بايد ساعت مطالعه ات رو زياد كني.يادت ميوفته چرا نبايد برنامه ي مورد علاقت رو ببيني و چرا بايد بجاش درس بخوني!

اگه بيوفتي تو اين يكي مسير،و شروع كني،شروع قدرتمند!اينجوري خواهد شد كه تا آخر تابستون بدون استرس يه تعدادي از مباحث(ترجيحا مباحثي كه مشكل أساسي داري)رو خوب ميخوني،بعد كه رسيدي به پاييز قشنگ حس ميكني كه يه سري از مباحث رو قبلا (شهريور) خوندي و اين بهت اعتماد به نفس ميده.با همين روحيه ميري تو زمستون.شايد اون وسطا يكم سرعتت كم شه و يادت بره براي چي داري مثه أسب ميخوني.اينجاست كه اون برگه اي كه توش. دلايلت رو نوشته بودي رو باز ميكني و ميخوني و همه چي يادت مياد!ميره تا عيد و باز از اونجا به بعد اتفاقات متفاوتي ممكنه رخ بده!شايد يهو شُل كني كه من بعيد ميدونم اگه با اين فرنون بيتي شُل كني،و احتمالا چون نزديك كنكور ميشه،مثه يه أسب وحشي ميخوني!و در نهايت سره جلسه كنكور شايد اولش استرس داشته باشي ولي يكم كه ديدي سؤالا برات اشناست و بلديشون،يه اعتماد به نفسي مياد تو جونت كه باعث ميشه كل كنكورى خوب بدي.هيچي ديگه،يه لبخنده خوب بعد از جلسه كنكور و يه حس خوب وقتي نتايج رو از سايت سنجش با كلي استرس ميبيني و خانوادت شروع ميكنن به زنگ زدن به فاميل برا پز دادنه رتبت و يه حس خوب از اينكه ايول!من تونستم!و در آخر ميري همون دانشگاه و همون رشته اي كه ميخواستي.همون جايي كه تو خواب ميديدي بري...ولي تو تونستي...

چقد تايپ كردم!
سعي كردم با حرفام روت تاثير بذارم!
اميدوارم موفق شده باشم!!

----------


## fatemeh 1377

منم دقیقامثل شما بودم الان یاد خودم افتادم انگیزه نداشتم جوری بود ک نه درست درس میخوندم نه از زندیگیم و تفریحاتم لذت میبرم به خودم اومدم دیدم شب قبل از کنکوره این راهیو میخوای بری رفتم بخدا خودتو گول نزن هدفت خیلیم بهت نزدیکه فقط با دست خودمون ازش دور میشیم کل زندیگیه ایندت در گرو امساله اشتباه ماها رو نکن من خیلی از دوستامو دیدم که مثل توبودن اونام شب قبل کنکور فهمیدن انگیزه شون چیه فقط بخون بعد یه مدت که دیدی درصدات داره نزدیک میشه به هدفت انگیزه میگیری و خودت میری سمت درس تو فقط یه مدت بخون بع هر سختی شده بنظرم به شاد کردن پدر ومادرت فک کن و فقط بخون مثه باد این روزا میگذره نزار بعدش بگی بخاطر انگیزه نداشتن تلاش نکردم و به چیزی لیلقتشو داشتم نرسیم

----------


## seven

> سلام.صاف میرم سر اصل مطلب
> من قرار گذاشتم تا شهریور به خودم استراحت بدم و بعد بشینم بکوب بخونم...ولی شهریور شد و من همچنان در خواب زمستانه فرو رفتم 
> چند روزه دارم با خودم کلنجار میرم بشینم سر درس دو روز رفتم کتابخونه 2 ساعت که شد کلافه شدم برگشتم. دیشب گفتم زود میخوابم که صبح اول وقت برم کتابخونه تا شب بمونم،شب ساعت 10 خوابیدم ولی صبح با اینکه خوابم نمیومد تنبلی کردم و نرفتم.
> نه از تفریحاتم لذت میبرم نه از درس خوندنم...
> نمی دونم دیگه واقعا از دست خودم کلافمممم...
> راه حلی چیزی اگه هست ممنون میشم به اشتراک بذارین.


سلام
۱_برا شروع چون همیشه استارت کار خیلی سخته از پدر مادر بالاخره یکی از اعضای خانواده ک بهت دسترسی داره کمک بگیر تا شروعو یکم برات راحت ترش کنه قشنگ به مامانت بگو دلم میخادا ولی خب تبلی میکنم یکم شما هلم بده این از بیدار شدن!
۲_بادرسی شروع کن ک توش قوی هستی و برات لذت بخشه!
۳_برنامه های خیلی کوتاه مدت بریز برا شروع مثلن نگو من دیگ از فردا میترکونم روزی ۱۰ساعت مطالعه و اینا نه!!از خودت بخواه به خودت قول بده خب من میخوام دوساعت الان زیست بخونم و سعی کن اینو به بهترین نحو ممکن انجام بدی اون حس رضایت بعدش خودش خیلی خوبه و ی انگیزس اصن بعد کم کم هدف رو ببر به سمت روز و چند روز و هدف و مطمئن باش روحتم کم کم عادت میکنه!
۴_و مهم تر از هم خواستن لذت شیرین رسیدن به هدف به هدفت فکر کن حتی اگ خیلی باهاش فاصله داری به خودت بگو میتونم میشه و واقعنم شدنیه در کل لذت انجام کاری ک برات غیر ممکنه صد برابر کاری هست ک ازت انتظار میره....حالا بحث فک کردن به هدف و اینا خیلی گستردس اما حواستون باشه دیگ اینجور نباشه ک ۲ساعت مطالعه ی ساعتشو داری خیال پردازی میکنی پس زیاد نباشه...من کلن صبحامو با اهنگ من میجنگم یاس شروع میکردم :Yahoo (4): 
۵_توصیه بعدیم نوشتنه هروقت بی انگیزه شدی سریع ی کاغذ بردار هدفتو بنویس بنویس ک اگ برسی چی میشه و باید چیکار کنی ک بهش برسی و از چیا بزنی و مسیر دوم اینه ک اگ خوب درس نخونی و بهش نرسی چی برات میمونه ی لذت آنی و کلی حسرت!!!

ماکزیمم بعلاوه ۱ خودت باش!

----------


## seven

> بهترین انگیزه واسه دختر ............ شـــوهـــر  ............. !؟!
> عمرن انگیزه ای بهتر از این واسه دختر بشود یافت !
> در دانشگاه یافت شوهر از بهترین فرصت هاست !
> .................
> البته این بیشتر واسه شهرهای کوچیک خوبه
> شهرهای بزرگ مثل تهران مشهد شیراز
> مشکل اختلاف شهر هستش 
> میای آشنا شی بعدش طرف شهرستانی در میادو .......... 
> ................
> ...


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
واسه همه صدق نمیکنه زاپی

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> سلام وقتشو داشتین هشت پادکست موفقیت توی کنکور 98 رو از آقای دکتر شکوری گوش بدید توی کانال تلگرامشون فایلارو گذاشتند 
> اینم لینک کانالشون @drmojtabashakoori
> امیدوارم توی این وقت با ارزش بتونه توی شما تغییر ایجاد کنه 
> با آرزوی موفقیت


سلام.ممنون حتما میرم گوش میدم. :Yahoo (81):

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> در ضمن هدفمون هم کاملا مشترک بوده


الان پزشکی شهید بهشتی هستین؟

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> من يخورده شرايط رو برات بسط ميدم شايد به دردت خورد(راستي فارغ التحصيلي ديگه اره؟)


سلام.راستش نمیدونستم چه متنی بنویسم واسه تشکر...کلی فکر کردم آخرشم چیزی به ذهنم نرسید انقدر که حرفاتون خوب بود و ارزشمند.
حتما اینایی که گفتم رو مینویسم ولی به اتاقم نمیچسبونم چون خانواده ممکنه بیان بخونن و دستم بندازن که آره توهم داری...تو بهشتی بیاری؟!
یکی از نزدیکانم که نمیخوام بگم کیه بهم گفت من امضا میدم که تو هیچ وقت پزشکی نمیاری.انقدر از این حرف ناراحت شدم که بعد از چند سال هنوزم تو ذهنم هست.واسه همین نمیخوام تو اتاقم افکار و آرزوهامو بچسبونم که بیاد ببینه.می نویسم میذارم لای دفترم.انقدر دوست داشتم عکس دانشگاه شهید بهشتی رو بچسبونم توی اتاقم ولی نمیشه.
آره از این آدمام که داءم حسرت گذشته رو میخورم.
خیلی ممنون خیلی خیلی ....به توان n .کاش آدمایی مثه شما اطرافم بیشتر بودن.
مرسی که هستین....خدایا ممنون که از این بنده های خوب جلوی پام میذاری
در ضمن بله فارغ التحصیلم

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> منم دقیقامثل شما بودم الان یاد خودم افتادم انگیزه نداشتم جوری بود ک نه درست درس میخوندم نه از زندیگیم و تفریحاتم لذت میبرم به خودم اومدم دیدم شب قبل از کنکوره این راهیو میخوای بری رفتم بخدا خودتو گول نزن هدفت خیلیم بهت نزدیکه فقط با دست خودمون ازش دور میشیم کل زندیگیه ایندت در گرو امساله اشتباه ماها رو نکن من خیلی از دوستامو دیدم که مثل توبودن اونام شب قبل کنکور فهمیدن انگیزه شون چیه فقط بخون بعد یه مدت که دیدی درصدات داره نزدیک میشه به هدفت انگیزه میگیری و خودت میری سمت درس تو فقط یه مدت بخون بع هر سختی شده بنظرم به شاد کردن پدر ومادرت فک کن و فقط بخون مثه باد این روزا میگذره نزار بعدش بگی بخاطر انگیزه نداشتن تلاش نکردم و به چیزی لیلقتشو داشتم نرسیم


آره واقعا باید به شاد کردنشون فکر کنم،باید یه چند روزی به زور بشینم سر درس تا عادت بشه برام.امیدوارم شما هم به آرزوتون برسیم و هر دانشگاه و رشته ای میخواین قبول بشین.
الان چی؟الان انگیزه دارین واسه خوندن؟

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> سلام
> ۱_برا شروع چون همیشه استارت کار خیلی سخته از پدر مادر بالاخره یکی از اعضای خانواده ک بهت دسترسی داره کمک بگیر تا شروعو یکم برات راحت ترش کنه قشنگ به مامانت بگو دلم میخادا ولی خب تبلی میکنم یکم شما هلم بده این از بیدار شدن!
> ۲_بادرسی شروع کن ک توش قوی هستی و برات لذت بخشه!
> ۳_برنامه های خیلی کوتاه مدت بریز برا شروع مثلن نگو من دیگ از فردا میترکونم روزی ۱۰ساعت مطالعه و اینا نه!!از خودت بخواه به خودت قول بده خب من میخوام دوساعت الان زیست بخونم و سعی کن اینو به بهترین نحو ممکن انجام بدی اون حس رضایت بعدش خودش خیلی خوبه و ی انگیزس اصن بعد کم کم هدف رو ببر به سمت روز و چند روز و هدف و مطمئن باش روحتم کم کم عادت میکنه!
> ۴_و مهم تر از هم خواستن لذت شیرین رسیدن به هدف به هدفت فکر کن حتی اگ خیلی باهاش فاصله داری به خودت بگو میتونم میشه و واقعنم شدنیه در کل لذت انجام کاری ک برات غیر ممکنه صد برابر کاری هست ک ازت انتظار میره....حالا بحث فک کردن به هدف و اینا خیلی گستردس اما حواستون باشه دیگ اینجور نباشه ک ۲ساعت مطالعه ی ساعتشو داری خیال پردازی میکنی پس زیاد نباشه...من کلن صبحامو با اهنگ من میجنگم یاس شروع میکردم
> ۵_توصیه بعدیم نوشتنه هروقت بی انگیزه شدی سریع ی کاغذ بردار هدفتو بنویس بنویس ک اگ برسی چی میشه و باید چیکار کنی ک بهش برسی و از چیا بزنی و مسیر دوم اینه ک اگ خوب درس نخونی و بهش نرسی چی برات میمونه ی لذت آنی و کلی حسرت!!!
> 
> ماکزیمم بعلاوه ۱ خودت باش!


آفرین استارت خیلی سخته.اگه بیفتم رو غلتک درس خوندن راه میفتم ولی اولش جون آدم میخواد بیاد بالا.خصوصا که میدیدم تو کتابخونه مثه چی میخوندن و من هی دم به دقیقه نگاه به ساعت میکردم کفری تر میشدم.
مشکلم اینه که کمال گرا هستم با این همه تنبلی که دارم.یعنی میگم یا درس نمیخونی یا اگه خوندی 10 ساعت باید بخونی.امان از ادمای 0 یا 100 ای.
وقتی یه درسی رو میخونم با خودم میگم خب من پارسالم اینا رو خودندمو فک کردم بلدم ولی کنکور گند زدم حالا هم دارم همونا رو میخونم.اینه که اعصابمو میریزه به هم وسواس پیدا میکنم که حتما باید یه شکل دیگه بخونم که مثه پارسال نشه.شروع می کنم به گیر دادن به تستا و کتاب و...کلا انرژیم تحلیل میره.
ممنونم به خاطر وقت با ارزشتون که برام گذاشتین.

----------


## fatemeh 1377

نه هنوز از کنکور 97 خسته ام الان که اصلا نمیتونم یک کلمه هم بخونم

----------


## seven

> آفرین استارت خیلی سخته.اگه بیفتم رو غلتک درس خوندن راه میفتم ولی اولش جون آدم میخواد بیاد بالا.خصوصا که میدیدم تو کتابخونه مثه چی میخوندن و من هی دم به دقیقه نگاه به ساعت میکردم کفری تر میشدم.
> مشکلم اینه که کمال گرا هستم با این همه تنبلی که دارم.یعنی میگم یا درس نمیخونی یا اگه خوندی 10 ساعت باید بخونی.امان از ادمای 0 یا 100 ای.
> وقتی یه درسی رو میخونم با خودم میگم خب من پارسالم اینا رو خودندمو فک کردم بلدم ولی کنکور گند زدم حالا هم دارم همونا رو میخونم.اینه که اعصابمو میریزه به هم وسواس پیدا میکنم که حتما باید یه شکل دیگه بخونم که مثه پارسال نشه.شروع می کنم به گیر دادن به تستا و کتاب و...کلا انرژیم تحلیل میره.
> ممنونم به خاطر وقت با ارزشتون که برام گذاشتین.


استارت واقعن سخته ولی تا شروع نکنی موفق نمیشی...تلاش کن یکم قطعن میشه!من پیشنهاد میکنم شما اهدافتونو کوتاه مدت در نظر بگیرید گفتمم مثلن واسه صب تا ظهرتون برنامه بریزید بعد گسترشش بدید.زیاد ازمونک از خودتون بگیرید تا ذهنتون بفهمه ک هنوز به حد کافی آماده نیس.و اینکه تحلیل انرژی و خستگی هم کاملن منطقیه یکم استراحت کنید بعد دوباره شروع کنید استراحتتون بیشتر ی رب ۲۰دقیقه نشه دیگ چون واقعن از درس جدا میشید(استراحت بین دروس منظورم بودا نه نیمروز)
خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (106):  شروع کنید و سمج باشید قطعن میشه!

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> استارت واقعن سخته ولی تا شروع نکنی موفق نمیشی...تلاش کن یکم قطعن میشه!من پیشنهاد میکنم شما اهدافتونو کوتاه مدت در نظر بگیرید گفتمم مثلن واسه صب تا ظهرتون برنامه بریزید بعد گسترشش بدید.زیاد ازمونک از خودتون بگیرید تا ذهنتون بفهمه ک هنوز به حد کافی آماده نیس.و اینکه تحلیل انرژی و خستگی هم کاملن منطقیه یکم استراحت کنید بعد دوباره شروع کنید استراحتتون بیشتر ی رب ۲۰دقیقه نشه دیگ چون واقعن از درس جدا میشید(استراحت بین دروس منظورم بودا نه نیمروز)
> خواهش میکنم شروع کنید و سمج باشید قطعن میشه!


 :Y (592):  :Y (592):  :Y (592):  :Y (592): 
از این به بعد سعی می کنم اینجوری بشم :Y (623): 
که بعدش کم کم اینجوری شم :Y (503): 
                                    فیزیک :Y (509): ریاضی
بازم هزاران بار ممنون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> نه هنوز از کنکور 97 خسته ام الان که اصلا نمیتونم یک کلمه هم بخونم


ایشالا که هر چه زودتر محکم شروع کنین به درس خوندن

----------


## Saeed744

> سلام.راستش نمیدونستم چه متنی بنویسم واسه تشکر...کلی فکر کردم آخرشم چیزی به ذهنم نرسید انقدر که حرفاتون خوب بود و ارزشمند.
> حتما اینایی که گفتم رو مینویسم ولی به اتاقم نمیچسبونم چون خانواده ممکنه بیان بخونن و دستم بندازن که آره توهم داری...تو بهشتی بیاری؟!
> یکی از نزدیکانم که نمیخوام بگم کیه بهم گفت من امضا میدم که تو هیچ وقت پزشکی نمیاری.انقدر از این حرف ناراحت شدم که بعد از چند سال هنوزم تو ذهنم هست.واسه همین نمیخوام تو اتاقم افکار و آرزوهامو بچسبونم که بیاد ببینه.می نویسم میذارم لای دفترم.انقدر دوست داشتم عکس دانشگاه شهید بهشتی رو بچسبونم توی اتاقم ولی نمیشه.
> آره از این آدمام که داءم حسرت گذشته رو میخورم.
> خیلی ممنون خیلی خیلی ....به توان n .کاش آدمایی مثه شما اطرافم بیشتر بودن.
> مرسی که هستین....خدایا ممنون که از این بنده های خوب جلوی پام میذاری������
> در ضمن بله فارغ التحصیلم


این دیگه چه فامیلیه ازاینا کلا دوری کن

----------


## fatemeh 1377

مرسی ولی ما که انتخاب رشته رو کردیم اگه به صلاح باشه قبول میشیم میریم

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> این دیگه چه فامیلیه ازاینا کلا دوری کن


یکی از اعضای خانواده :Yahoo (2):

----------


## God_of_war

لامصب درس عین بدنسازی میمونه هفته اول سخته ولی از هفته بعدش اگه درس نخونی روزت روز نمیشه دقیقا عین باشگاه که اگه نری اون روزت بی انرژی میشی و حال هیچی رو نداری

----------


## Saeed744

> یکی از اعضای خانواده


عجب 
خوب اشکالی نداره احتمالا بهت گفته تحریکت کنه بیشتر تلاش کنی

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> لامصب درس عین بدنسازی میمونه هفته اول سخته ولی از هفته بعدش اگه درس نخونی روزت روز نمیشه دقیقا عین باشگاه که اگه نری اون روزت بی انرژی میشی و حال هیچی رو نداری


اره دقیقا...فعلا من در مرحله ثبت نام باشگاهم. :Yahoo (20):

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> عجب 
> خوب اشکالی نداره احتمالا بهت گفته تحریکت کنه بیشتر تلاش کنی


نه اتفاقا.کاملا معلوم بود از عمد میگه که خوشبختانه به حرفشم تا حالا رسیده :Yahoo (117): 
گاهی اوقات زخمی که خودیا میزنن کاری تر از غریبه هاست...بعضی حرفا رو اگه آدم آلزایمرم بگیره یادش نمی ره...چه خوبش چه بدش

----------


## seven

> از این به بعد سعی می کنم اینجوری بشم
> که بعدش کم کم اینجوری شم
>                                     فیزیکریاضی
> بازم هزاران بار ممنون


 :Yahoo (20): 
ایول بترکون....خواهش

----------


## God_of_war

> اره دقیقا...فعلا من در مرحله ثبت نام باشگاهم.



فقط هفته اول رو نرو یکم خستگی و کوفتگی و خام ناماغ داره از هفته دوم برو  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Math97

منم که مرداد شروع کردم سختم بود ولی جایزه گذاشتم برای رسیدن به ساعت مطالعه خاص و اینم به خانواده گفتم. به تدریج ساعتمو طی 2-3 هفته بالا بردم شاید اینم حربه ی بدی نباشه امتحان کنید! نوشتن هدف که دوستان هم گفتند خیلی فکر کنم اثرگذار باشه.

----------


## رهی

> سلام.صاف میرم سر اصل مطلب
> من قرار گذاشتم تا شهریور به خودم استراحت بدم و بعد بشینم بکوب بخونم...ولی شهریور شد و من همچنان در خواب زمستانه فرو رفتم 
> چند روزه دارم با خودم کلنجار میرم بشینم سر درس دو روز رفتم کتابخونه 2 ساعت که شد کلافه شدم برگشتم. دیشب گفتم زود میخوابم که صبح اول وقت برم کتابخونه تا شب بمونم،شب ساعت 10 خوابیدم ولی صبح با اینکه خوابم نمیومد تنبلی کردم و نرفتم.
> نه از تفریحاتم لذت میبرم نه از درس خوندنم...
> نمی دونم دیگه واقعا از دست خودم کلافمممم...
> راه حلی چیزی اگه هست ممنون میشم به اشتراک بذارین.


سلام

من سال پیش اینطوری شده بودم و مشاورم نجاتم داد. آدم پر از انرژی و نشاطی هست و عاشق کارش.

اگر خواستی بهم pm (پیغام خصوصی) بده بهت اطلاعات تماسشو بدم. مطمئن باش نتیجه می گیری.

نمی دونی من سال پیش چقدر داغون بودم. بی هدف و انگیزه. و از همه بدتر تمرکز نداشتم. منم مثلا 6 بیدار می شدم می گفتم الان تا 1 ظهر 7 ساعت بکوب می خونم. ولی در نهایت تا آخر شب 2 ساعت هم مفید نخونده بودم. و وقتم هدر می رفت. حتما بهم پیام بده.

----------


## Alegzander

> سلام.راستش نمیدونستم چه متنی بنویسم واسه تشکر...کلی فکر کردم آخرشم چیزی به ذهنم نرسید انقدر که حرفاتون خوب بود و ارزشمند.
> حتما اینایی که گفتم رو مینویسم ولی به اتاقم نمیچسبونم چون خانواده ممکنه بیان بخونن و دستم بندازن که آره توهم داری...تو بهشتی بیاری؟!
> یکی از نزدیکانم که نمیخوام بگم کیه بهم گفت من امضا میدم که تو هیچ وقت پزشکی نمیاری.انقدر از این حرف ناراحت شدم که بعد از چند سال هنوزم تو ذهنم هست.واسه همین نمیخوام تو اتاقم افکار و آرزوهامو بچسبونم که بیاد ببینه.می نویسم میذارم لای دفترم.انقدر دوست داشتم عکس دانشگاه شهید بهشتی رو بچسبونم توی اتاقم ولی نمیشه.
> آره از این آدمام که داءم حسرت گذشته رو میخورم.
> خیلی ممنون خیلی خیلی ....به توان n .کاش آدمایی مثه شما اطرافم بیشتر بودن.
> مرسی که هستین....خدایا ممنون که از این بنده های خوب جلوی پام میذاری������
> در ضمن بله فارغ التحصیلم


من پسر خالم تابستون پارسال كه با هم ديگه حرف ميزديم،وقتي هدفمو بهش گفتم،گفت تو با اين چيزايي كه من ازت ميشناسم، نميتوني(مشكلش اين بود و هست كه فكر مي كرد چون تايم زيادي باهم بوديم،خيلي خوب منو ميشناسه!جالبيش اينجاست حتي خودمونم خودمون رو نميشناسيم بعد بقيه فكر ميكنن مارو ميشناسن!!).بعد شروع كرد به گفتنه داستانهايي از ادمايي كه پزشكي اوردن.مثلا گفت يكي از هم كلاسي هاش از دوم دبيرستان گوشي از اين معموليا داشته و از همون موقع واسه كنكور ميخونده.يا يكي ديگه خودش از كتاب، تست طرح مي كرده و حل مي كرده،و داستان هايي از اين تيپ...خلاصه يا تو ذهنش از كسايي كه به هدفشون رسيدن غول ساخته بود،يا ميخواسته واسه من از اونا غول بسازه!
من يكم ناراحت شدم از حرفش مخصوصا كه با همديگه يه دوران همبازي بوديم.
تو مدرسه هم منو گاهي مسخره ميكردن بابت اهدافم.ولي خب به قول نيچه،[هر]چيزي كه منو نكشه قوي ترم ميكنه.ما بايد از گذشته درس بگيريم.به حرف ادمايي كه به روياهاي خودشون نرسيدن و فراموش كردن رويا داشتن چه حسي داره،يا برعكس به حرف كسايي كه به شدت مغرور شدن،به حرف هاي اين دو دسته نبايد گوش كرد.

اينكه گفتيد نميتونيد بچسبونيد ديوار چون بقيه ممكنه مسخرتون كنن،اين دليلي بود كه خوده من هم كاغذي كه روش هدفم رو نوشته بودم،جايي چسبوندم كه بقيه نبينن.
يه راه حل براش ميگم شايد به كارتون اومد.تو اينترنت يه عكس از اتاق عمل يا يه سري جراح با اون روپوش مخصوصشون(سبز رنگ)پيدا كنيد و پرينت بگيريد(ترجيحا رنگي).بعد بچسبونيدش ديوار اتاقتون.وقتي كسي ببيندش،نميدونه منظور شما از اون عكس،پزشكي دانشگاه *بهشتيه*،فقط خودتون اينو ميدونين.شايد اينجوري كمتر تيكه بندازن،شايد...

يه چيزي هم بگم.دليل اينكه حرف هاي بي پايه و اساس و مسخره ي بعضي ها چنان روي ما تاثير داره كه حرف هاي مثبت بعضي هاي ديگه نداره به نظرم دوتا چيزه.اول،يه سري افراد هستن كه خيلي جدي تو روت نگاه ميكنن و چرت و پرت ميگن.دوم،اينه كه ما اون طرف مقابل رو تو ذهنمون خيلي بزرگ ميكنيم.فكر ميكنيم خيلي ميدونه و اين حرفارو داره از تجربه يا مثلا از سره دانشش ميزنه!ولي در حقيقت صرفا اومده يه حرفي بزنه كه زمان براش بگذره!!

اميدوارم ادمايي مثه شما كه رويا دارن به روياهاشون برسن.چون تو اين دنيا واقعا هيچ چيزي،هيچ چيزي باحال تر از رويا داشتن و رسيدن بهش نيست.

----------


## navidm46

همین که میخوای شروع کنی برای درس خوندن خودش یه انگیزس  :Yahoo (21):  کلا درس خوندن خوش میگذره به اینکه میخوای سال دیگ این موقع ملزومات خابگاهو بخری فک کن اگه انگیزه پیدا نکردی و شوق درس خوندن برات بوجود نیومد فک نکنم بشه کاریش کرد

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> منم که مرداد شروع کردم سختم بود ولی جایزه گذاشتم برای رسیدن به ساعت مطالعه خاص و اینم به خانواده گفتم. به تدریج ساعتمو طی 2-3 هفته بالا بردم شاید اینم حربه ی بدی نباشه امتحان کنید! نوشتن هدف که دوستان هم گفتند خیلی فکر کنم اثرگذار باشه.


آره باید این کمال گرایی کوفتی رو بذارم کنار تا به تدریج ساعت مطالعم بره بالا

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> سلام
> 
> من سال پیش اینطوری شده بودم و مشاورم نجاتم داد. آدم پر از انرژی و نشاطی هست و عاشق کارش.
> 
> اگر خواستی بهم pm (پیغام خصوصی) بده بهت اطلاعات تماسشو بدم. مطمئن باش نتیجه می گیری.
> 
> نمی دونی من سال پیش چقدر داغون بودم. بی هدف و انگیزه. و از همه بدتر تمرکز نداشتم. منم مثلا 6 بیدار می شدم می گفتم الان تا 1 ظهر 7 ساعت بکوب می خونم. ولی در نهایت تا آخر شب 2 ساعت هم مفید نخونده بودم. و وقتم هدر می رفت. حتما بهم پیام بده.


مشاور که امکانش نیست برام.ولی از مهر که کانون ثبت نام کردم خودشون به زور بهم پشتیبان میدن.البته اگه تاثیر منفی نداشته باشه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> من پسر خالم تابستون پارسال كه با هم ديگه حرف ميزديم


چند تا از جمله هاتونو خیلی خوشم اومد:
جالبیش اينجاست حتي خودمونم خودمون رو نميشناسيم بعد بقيه فكر ميكنن مارو ميشناسن!!) :Yahoo (72): 
به حرف ادمايي كه به روياهاي خودشون نرسيدن  نبايد گوش کرد
دليل اينكه حرف هاي بي پايه و اساس و مسخره ي بعضي ها چنان روي ما تاثير داره اينه كه ما اون طرف مقابل رو تو ذهنمون خيلي بزرگ ميكنيم.فكر ميكنيم خيلي ميدونه و اين حرفارو داره از تجربه يا مثلا از سره دانشش ميزنه! :Yahoo (37): 
آخه چون همه خیلی مهم حسابش میکنن منم تحت تاثیر حرفش قرار گرفتم.
واقعا ممنونم به خاطر حرفا و راهنماییاتون.مردم شناسی قوی ای دارین.حرفاتون مثه ژلوفن میمونه. :Y (553):  :Y (592): 

واسه مهر کانون ثبت نام میکنم که حس رقابتیم برانگیخته بشه.امیدوارم نتیجه عکس نده واسه من،طبق گفته بعضی از بچه ها که کانون برای بعضی ها نتیجه معکوس و روند نزولی داره.
دفعه اولی هست که میرم کانون.فقط سر در نمیارم از این برنامه دروس پایه که زوج کتاب چیه دیگه.یعنی واسه شیمی یا دوم رو بخونم یا سوم؟خب آخه اگه مثلا دوم رو انتخاب کنم بعد برای سوم کم وقت گذاشته و بالعکس.نیمه دوم کلا فشرده تره.فیزیکم همین کارو کرده.چی کار کنم؟ فیزیک و شیمی بود فکر کنم که اینجوری بودن.به نطرتون سوم رو بخونم یا دوم واسه نیمه اول؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> همین که میخوای شروع کنی برای درس خوندن خودش یه انگیزس  کلا درس خوندن خوش میگذره به اینکه میخوای سال دیگ این موقع ملزومات خابگاهو بخری فک کن اگه انگیزه پیدا نکردی و شوق درس خوندن برات بوجود نیومد فک نکنم بشه کاریش کرد


خوش گذشتن تو درس خوندن اونم وقتی هیچ رفیقی نداری و کلا همه جا تنهایی!! :Yahoo (39):

----------


## violin girl

> الان پزشکی شهید بهشتی هستین؟


نتایج نیومده هنوز

----------


## رهی

> مشاور که امکانش نیست برام.ولی از مهر که کانون ثبت نام کردم خودشون به زور بهم پشتیبان میدن.البته اگه تاثیر منفی نداشته باشه


پس یادت باشه ازشون مشاور جوان و رتبه برتر بخوای.

به من یه مشاور افتاده بود هر سوالی، مشکلی، درخواست برنامه ریزی هرچی داشتم می گفت جلسه ای 80 و بیا دفترم در فلان جا.

هر شماره ای که از کانون بگید زنگ زدم. هر ایمیلی بود در نهایت پس از 6 ماه لطف کردن عوض کردن و یه مشاور دیگه دادن ولی دیگه به کنکور حدود 2 تا 3 ماه مونده بود و مشاور جدید هم می گفت چون من پشتیبان ت نبودم از اول نمی تونم راهنماییت کنم.

البته این شانس بد من بود اکثر پشتیبان ها جوان هستند و خودشون رتبه های برتر بودن.

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> پس یادت باشه ازشون مشاور جوان و رتبه برتر بخوای.
> 
> به من یه مشاور افتاده بود هر سوالی، مشکلی، درخواست برنامه ریزی هرچی داشتم می گفت جلسه ای 80 و بیا دفترم در فلان جا.
> 
> هر شماره ای که از کانون بگید زنگ زدم. هر ایمیلی بود در نهایت پس از 6 ماه لطف کردن عوض کردن و یه مشاور دیگه دادن ولی دیگه به کنکور حدود 2 تا 3 ماه مونده بود و مشاور جدید هم می گفت چون من پشتیبان ت نبودم از اول نمی تونم راهنماییت کنم.
> 
> البته این شانس بد من بود اکثر پشتیبان ها جوان هستند و خودشون رتبه های برتر بودن.


مگه مشاورهای رتبه برتر رو به تراز بالاها نمیدن؟

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> نتایج نیومده هنوز


ایشالا خوش خبر باشی و به خواستت برسی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

راستی عنوان تاپیکم یه چیز دیگه شده ها!!! :Yahoo (117):

----------


## ahmadshamse8

شاید تبلیغاتی بنظر برسه اما
پکیج ۱ ۲ ۳ رتبه برتر شهاب اناری علی الخصوص اون قسمت خودباوری

----------


## Alegzander

> چند تا از جمله هاتونو خیلی خوشم اومد:
> جالبیش اينجاست حتي خودمونم خودمون رو نميشناسيم بعد بقيه فكر ميكنن مارو ميشناسن!!)
> به حرف ادمايي كه به روياهاي خودشون نرسيدن  نبايد گوش کرد
> دليل اينكه حرف هاي بي پايه و اساس و مسخره ي بعضي ها چنان روي ما تاثير داره اينه كه ما اون طرف مقابل رو تو ذهنمون خيلي بزرگ ميكنيم.فكر ميكنيم خيلي ميدونه و اين حرفارو داره از تجربه يا مثلا از سره دانشش ميزنه!
> آخه چون همه خیلی مهم حسابش میکنن منم تحت تاثیر حرفش قرار گرفتم.
> واقعا ممنونم به خاطر حرفا و راهنماییاتون.مردم شناسی قوی ای دارین.حرفاتون مثه ژلوفن میمونه.
> 
> واسه مهر کانون ثبت نام میکنم که حس رقابتیم برانگیخته بشه.امیدوارم نتیجه عکس نده واسه من،طبق گفته بعضی از بچه ها که کانون برای بعضی ها نتیجه معکوس و روند نزولی داره.
> دفعه اولی هست که میرم کانون.فقط سر در نمیارم از این برنامه دروس پایه که زوج کتاب چیه دیگه.یعنی واسه شیمی یا دوم رو بخونم یا سوم؟خب آخه اگه مثلا دوم رو انتخاب کنم بعد برای سوم کم وقت گذاشته و بالعکس.نیمه دوم کلا فشرده تره.فیزیکم همین کارو کرده.چی کار کنم؟ فیزیک و شیمی بود فکر کنم که اینجوری بودن.به نطرتون سوم رو بخونم یا دوم واسه نیمه اول؟


زوج كتاب يعني انتخاب كن كه مثلا ميخواي ترم اول شيمي دو رو بخوني بعد ترم دوم شيمي سه يا برعكس؟راجع به فيزيك هم همينه.
يعني دفترچه ي سوال رو كه ميذارن جلوت،هم از شيمي ٢ توش تست داره هم شيمي ٣ و تو فقط بايد به يكيشون جواب بدي.

ترم دوم يكم وقت كمتره چون از ٢٠ اسفند تا تقريبا ٢٠ فروردين جمعبنديه،از اون طرف توي دي و نيمه ي اول بهمن هم جمعبندي مطالب ترم١ هست.برا همين ترم٢ وقت كمتري داري،ولي از طرفي چون به كنكور نزديك تر هستي،احتمال فراموشي مطالب كمتره.
من به نظرم اون بخشي از مطالب رو كه مسلط تر هستي بذار برا ترم٢.
اگه هم آخرش شك داشتي و نميدونستي كدومشونو ترم١ بخوني كدومو ترم٢،شيمي٢ و فيزيك١و٢ رو ترم ١ بخون بقيه رو ترم٢.

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> زوج كتاب يعني انتخاب كن كه مثلا ميخواي ترم اول شيمي دو رو بخوني بعد ترم دوم شيمي سه يا برعكس؟راجع به فيزيك هم همينه.
> يعني دفترچه ي سوال رو كه ميذارن جلوت،هم از شيمي ٢ توش تست داره هم شيمي ٣ و تو فقط بايد به يكيشون جواب بدي.
> 
> ترم دوم يكم وقت كمتره چون از ٢٠ اسفند تا تقريبا ٢٠ فروردين جمعبنديه،از اون طرف توي دي و نيمه ي اول بهمن هم جمعبندي مطالب ترم١ هست.برا همين ترم٢ وقت كمتري داري،ولي از طرفي چون به كنكور نزديك تر هستي،احتمال فراموشي مطالب كمتره.
> من به نظرم اون بخشي از مطالب رو كه مسلط تر هستي بذار برا ترم٢.
> اگه هم آخرش شك داشتي و نميدونستي كدومشونو ترم١ بخوني كدومو ترم٢،شيمي٢ و فيزيك١و٢ رو ترم ١ بخون بقيه رو ترم٢.


آهان متوجه شدم.ببخشیدا یه سوال دیگه بپرسم؟تو این 20 روز باقی مونده به نظرتون ریاضی هندسه بخونم یا مقاطع یا تابع؟هندسه و مقاطع بالکل منهای صفرم.اصن کلا بخونمشون یا بذارمشون کنار؟یا تو طول سال کم کم بخونمشون.
ممنونم از راهنماییتون.امیدوارم دست خدا همراهتون باشه همیشه.گل کاشتین هم شما هم بقیه ی دوستای گلم که تو تاپیک اومدن.واقعا از همه ممنونم.چقدر ناراحت بودم از حرفای اطرافیان و شرایط فعلی روحی خودم.بیخود نیست بعضیا مشاور میگیرنا.البته اگه مشاوراشون مثه شما و بچه های تاپیک باشن.این که یه نفر بی دریغ کمک کنه،وقت بذاره برات و بخواد از ته دلش که کمکت کنه،واقعا بی نظیره و ته انسانیت.اونم تو این دوره زمونه که خیلیا گرگ صفت شدن،بودن آدمایی مثه شماها واقعا به آدم امید زنده بودن و ادامه دادن می ده.امیدوارم همیشه انقدر خوب بمونین.
سپاس...
 :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):

----------


## Alegzander

سعی کنید هیچی رو نذارید کنار.
به نظر من هندسه رو تو این 20 روز تموم کنید خیلی خوب میشه.حدود 13 درصد ریاضی کنکور از هندسه میاد.(4 تست)مقاطع رو بعد از تابع بخونید

----------

